# Merry Spathes and Happy New Leaves!



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

What with this being an international forum and it being tomorrow in Asia already while it's still yesterday here in Canada I just wanted to take this opportunity to wish everybody the best of times in the new year and a heartfelt thanks for making this, infrequent as my visits may be, my favorite little secret garden on the web - the place where refuge is sought and attained and one of the very few places where dedication to a common goal is so persuasive there is never any conflict. And that's rare these days on the web. Kudos to all.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi rs79,

Or as the "shrimpers" would sing
"We wish you a berry Christmas, we wish you a berry Christmas, we wish you a berry Christmas and a shrimpy New Year!"


----------

